# Infrared Thermometer Recommendations?



## erosing (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been looking at infrared thermometers for a while and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on brands/models they like or have heard good things about? I am particularly looking for a smaller sized unit preferably with a laser. 

I'm looking in the $50 ±$20 range but there are a few I have found on amazon (links below) that I am also looking at due to their "throw away ability."

Below are links to the units I'm currently looking at, (while simultaneously drooling over the Fluke 62) but I am not set on any tool yet. I'd appreciate your thoughts.


Amazon.com: ThermoTech TT1022 Non Contact Digital Infrared Laser Temperature Thermometer: Home Improvement

Above: Has laser, in price range. 
Below: No laser but possibly acceptable for "throw away ability" 

Amazon.com: Actron CP7875 PocketTherm Infrared Thermometer: Automotive

Amazon.com: MicroTemp Compact Infrared Thermometer: Home & Garden

Amazon.com: KINTREX IRT0401 Compact Waterproof (IP67) Infrared Thermometer: Home Improvement


----------



## avkid (Apr 11, 2010)

Extech:
42500 - Mini IR Thermometer

Amazon.com: Extech 42500 Mini -4-degree to 500-degree Farenheit and 20-degree to 260-degree Celsius Infrared Thermometer: Home Improvement


----------



## zmb (Apr 13, 2010)

What do you plan to do with an infrared thermometer and why does it need to be "throw-away" priced?


----------



## PeytonJr (Apr 13, 2010)

playing with the cat (laser pointer)
checking food temperature
pointing the laser through fog
seeing how frigging cold your house is during the winter
seeing how hot you are
seeing how hot the cat is
finding the hottest spot in the fire
Some time ago my dad got the Fluke 62 mini
it's quite nice.


----------



## erosing (Apr 13, 2010)

Checking the temperature of computers, heatsinks, and electrical components, and cooking. 

I'm not looking for a throw away, those few I selected were just cheap enough that I wouldn't care so much if they didn't work as well as I wanted, were lost, broken, etc. I just like the size of them for packing light, so I might pick one up to see how well they work. 

I have been looking at the Extech and I may go with it, that or the Fluke (checking it out in person later this week, hopefully). 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

